# Canon 300mm F4 L USM, first shots



## RobNZ (Jun 17, 2010)

Well I think I am in awe, got this lens this afternoon and it is the shizzle, as all have said. Oh and it is huge and sparks a lot of curosity from anyone that happens to be close by, something I will have to deal with I guess.

My Aunt and Uncle now live in Sufers Paradise in Australia and used to own this boat, my Aunt asked if I would get a shot of it so I thought I may as well give this lens a first go.

It was meant to be fine here all day and after a 30 minute drive to get to the location it had become overcast with little chance of any sneaky peaks from the sun, all shots taken in the hour before sunset.

What you wont be able to see at this size is the subject that is in focus is sharp as a tack, heron is a little soft being the exception.

1: The Seahorse 2 







2: My Aunt chose this one as one to have printed and shipped to her. The tip of the mast gets a little lost at this size, shouldnt be too bad in print though (large format). You will see I have changed the colour of the stripe to match how it was when they owned it. 






3: Random scenery shot.






4: Took a few shots of this heron, the light was fading fast and I should have put in more effort, I have a 1.4 teleconverter on its way which I am glad I ordered for this type of work.








C&C welcomed as always.


----------



## peterhanowell (Jun 17, 2010)

Wow, I've never used that lens, but it looks impressive.  My favorite by far - #3.

Great job.  --JEALOUS!!!--

Peter
--
Tallahassee photography, Tallahassee wedding photographers - Hanowell Photography


----------



## Stormchase (Jun 17, 2010)

Very good image quality! They all have a nice look to them. She should be happy! I do like 3 as well. Somtimes the quick ones you dont plan become the keepers!


----------



## katy625 (Jun 17, 2010)

I love#3!


----------



## rufus5150 (Jun 17, 2010)

> Well I think I am in awe, got this lens this afternoon and it is the shizzle, as all have said.



Congrats. This is a great lens and you'd do well to get the 1.4exII extender. You barely lose any image quality.


----------



## gsgary (Jun 17, 2010)

Is it this one ? non IS mine was super sharp 




 But it is a baby compared to the F2.8


----------



## BuS_RiDeR (Jun 17, 2010)

My favorite of the bunch is #3.  But when I look at it I catch myself thinking... "What if there were a bit more space to the left of the post...

However, I like it a lot as it is.


----------



## AlexL (Jun 17, 2010)

gsgary said:


> Is it this one ? non IS mine was super sharp
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks pretty beat up   I bet most will look like that though after a long period of use.

Great photos, I love number 3 too!!!!!!  How does it compare to the 70-200mm f/4?


----------



## RobNZ (Jun 17, 2010)

gsgary said:


> Is it this one ? non IS mine was super sharp
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yep thats the one, non-IS and my one looks like its new, lol.


----------



## dak1b (Jun 17, 2010)

#3 is a keeper! i love the lone boat. so peaceful yet mysterious!


----------



## gsgary (Jun 18, 2010)

AlexL said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > Is it this one ? non IS mine was super sharp
> ...



Much better than the 70-200 even though that is good, it was only the hood that was scratched but it made loads of money


----------

